# se keksii



## Gavril

If one said _Mies se keksii_ (complete sentence), would it normally mean 

"That guy, he's always coming up with stuff" (not necessarily fictional stuff)

or

"That guy, he's making stuff up"

or neither?

K


----------



## sakvaka

It can hold either meaning. In the context of the latest Viivi & Wagner (which you had censored a bit) it means: _that man_ (originally _muija_ - somewhat offensive expression for "wife") _is always coming up with crazy ideas.
_
But if Wagner started to make up excuses why he couldn't take Viivi an umbrella, she could have said: "Sika se keksii"

_Keksiä_ can also be translated _to invent_, if the man is an inventor.

The word _mies_ can also refer to males in general, but only temporarily.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> The word _mies_ can also refer to males in general, but only temporarily.



What do you mean by "temporarily" in this case?


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> What do you mean by "temporarily" in this case?



I am referring to cases where the phrase appears but isn't actually connected to anything nor plays an important role in the context. 

In the long run I'd prefer _Miehet ne keksivät_ which is clearer and more literal.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> I am referring to cases where the phrase appears but isn't actually connected to anything nor plays an important role in the context.



I think this meaning would usually be expressed by "when it is said in passing" (rather than "temporarily", as above)_._


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> I think this meaning would usually be expressed by "when it is said in passing" (rather than "temporarily", as above)_._



I've seen the word "temporarily" used in a similar context once before. I realize that it isn't the most common (and the best) expression, but the phrase _in passing_ had somehow slipped out of my memory.  Thank you for pointing it out.

By the way, in Finnish they'd be translated _väliaikaisesti_ and _ohimennen_.


----------

